# Info needed!!!Amana Healthcare/ Khalifa A



## Larry1145 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi there.... I have been offered a nursing job with Amana Healthcare in Khalifa City A. I'm just looking to see if any-one works there or lives in that area. What it like? Easy transport? Driving conditions? Shops etc etc

Hopefully I will be going around September. My paperwork is currently just been sent to HAAD/ Dataflow. I also ride horses and play field hockey. Would this be an option in this area.

Thanks... please get in touch!!


----------

